# Cannot catch cat to take her to the vets! HELP!



## kbaker09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello all,

I've got a big problem and am looking for some advice. I have 3 cats. One is the mummy cat and the other two are her kittens. Mummy cat is 5 and the kittens are 4 years old. I moved house about 2 years ago (split from my ex) and it was a great big task trying to catch them to put them in the carriers and transport them. Anyway, they're all settled now and I managed to do it. However, mummy cat has a nailbed infection and I wanted to take her to vets yesterday and Monday but she squirmed and got out of the way and ran out from the cat flap! So, two attempts have failed and I had to ring and cancel the appointment. Could it be because I used a medium sized carrier (she's a fatty) and trying to squish her in? Will it be better if I tried a bigger cat carrier? Also, I managed to take her to the vets last year without a problem. Bit of background - I am heavily preggers at the moment so not very agile myself. Do you think she knows and is playing up? :confused5:

Also, i have to move again in a couple of months. Moving in with OH after the baby comes. How on earth am I going to capture 3 of them again?! Shall I make a 'cat trap' by closing the door at the bottom of the stairs and all the room doors so they can't run out?! Does anyone else have problems like this or am I just a bad mum to them? 

Sorry about the million questions but I love them so much and am at my wits end! Any advice/help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

i have a job to catch my cats for vets what i do is shut them in one room , and corner whichever one needs to go i have a carrier that the top lifts up on so much easier than the front door ones, my cats were ferel and one hates to be touched let alone picked up , but i manage to do it once shes just shut in the one room, the other thing is mine are house cats so i dont get them running out, i would shut cat flap and all doors except one room then corner her with carrier already in that room, good luck.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Firstly block off the cat flap and trap her in a small room. Secondly leave the carrier around with the door open for a while so it isn't an immediate threat. Thirdly if you can get hold of any feliway spray, spray it on and in the carrier. Fourthly pick up your cat and scruff her neck really quite firmly and she should go a bit floppy and stop struggling. Then (assuming your carrier open at the front and not on the top), holding her so her back legs and against your bump, one hand scruffing her neck, the other supporting her belly and holding her front legs out in front of her ease her into the carrier. Follow through with your body to block the escape route, ONce tthe front legs and most of the body are in use the hand that held the front legs to ease the bak legs in to. Keep your hand on her scruff until the other hand is out and ready to close the door, then let go of the scruff and ease your hand out of the small gap left as you close the door. If you keep your hand up in a 'stop' gesture it will block her from sqeezing past you.

It does sound like they aren't used to being carried around or touched much -were they feral once? Once you have this vet's trip sorted I would spend a long time socialising them to being used to being caught and carried and cuddled and spending time in the basket (5 mins even and then let out again). Make the basket part of their toys, put treats inside it etc. That when when you have to move them again they will be a lot easier to handle.


----------



## kbaker09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you Jeanie... I will try that. Where do you get top loading carriers from? I only have the front loading ones and she always manages to stick her paws out on either side!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

do you have an outlet of 'The Range' near you? They ofen have top loading carriers.

Also (for getting ready for the move) try having the carrier(s) out all the time, doors off or open and put treats in them every day, so as far as the cats care they become part of the furniture, they will prob wait for you to be out the room at first but will quickly get used to it being a good thing, then when at your new home leave them out again as much as you can so once more they become boring and not a threat 

I am lucky, my boys hop in their carrier as soon as I open the door lol


----------



## kbaker09 (Mar 25, 2009)

spid said:


> Firstly block off the cat flap and trap her in a small room. Secondly leave the carrier around with the door open for a while so it isn't an immediate threat. Thirdly if you can get hold of any feliway spray, spray it on and in the carrier. Fourthly pick up your cat and scruff her neck really quite firmly and she should go a bit floppy and stop struggling. Then (assuming your carrier open at the front and not on the top), holding her so her back legs and against your bump, one hand scruffing her neck, the other supporting her belly and holding her front legs out in front of her ease her into the carrier. Follow through with your body to block the escape route, ONce tthe  front legs and most of the body are in use the hand that held the front legs to ease the bak legs in to. Keep your hand on her scruff until the other hand is out and ready to close the door, then let go of the scruff and ease your hand out of the small gap left as you close the door. If you keep your hand up in a 'stop' gesture it will block her from sqeezing past you.
> 
> It does sound like they aren't used to being carried around or touched much -were they feral once? Once you have this vet's trip sorted I would spend a long time socialising them to being used to being caught and carried and cuddled and spending time in the basket (5 mins even and then let out again). Make the basket part of their toys, put treats inside it etc. That when when you have to move them again they will be a lot easier to handle.


That's great, I will try that, thanks! Funny thing is they're so used to being carried, cuddled etc. I'm always picking them up for a fuss and they're always sleeping with me at night etc. I think I need to train them to get in the carrier like you say!


----------



## kbaker09 (Mar 25, 2009)

I will look for 'The Range' and see if there's on around. Thanks.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

kbaker09 said:


> That's great, I will try that, thanks! Funny thing is they're so used to being carried, cuddled etc. I'm always picking them up for a fuss and they're always sleeping with me at night etc. I think I need to train them to get in the carrier like you say!


Some cats just see the carrier and bolt!!

Mine is sitting in the hallway with the door open and a towel inside, up against the radiator. Occasionally they sneak inside and sleep (but they don't want me to know!). The Feliway spray is great as well, really calms them once in there. Top opening ones might be better - but I did have a cat once who was a great escape artist at getting out of those - and my hand wasn't big enough to cover the hole - might be worth borrowing one before you buy one and see if it is easier.


----------



## Tabbytails (Jan 28, 2009)

Im saving your post Spid! what great advice, my 2 are going for chipping and the standard worm/flea spot on etc in couple of weeks they go together in a big front opening carrier, and tho they went in it fine to bring them here (owner did it!) and she says theyve always been good, I do wonder if I may have trouble as they may wonder where the hell we are taking them now!!! Mine only been here 2 weeks and so far they dont like to be picked up, other than to be lifted down from where they shouldnt be, think its too early? one loves to be cuddled and fussed but not carried, so I will have your advice to hand, probably best to leave the carrier around in the kitchen for a few days before the vet do you think?


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Agree with all the great points above.
Have the carrier ready, and then let her come to you, tempt her with something yummy, if she gets any sense you're chasing her she'll freak.
If you can't beg or borrow a top loader carrier, tip yours up on it's end, door open at the top. When you have her secure in your arms, lower her back feet first through the door, shut it and very gently lower it back down to the floor the right way so that she can carefully adjust herself in it without getting bumped or upset.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

i bought mine from my vets its nothing special but i find getting them in is much easier than the front door ones, i have had it a while ,i also agree with the others mine is in there play room all the time open and one wont go near it but my other sleeps in it sometimes, i have one that we tamed so easy but daisy the other will not allow us to touch , and we have had them 4 years now shes just not a touchable cat but very friendly as long as you dont pick her up, we do manage to get one stroke now and again lol, she dosent scratch or bite when i pick her up for vet she just struggles but once at vets shes fine , anyway good luck let us know how you get on, i can understand it must be harder with a bump at front


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

sorry to hear you are having problems,i hope you get it all sorted,its not a problem i have,when i have people come round to collect kittens,half my lot get into their carriers!!! i have to be extra careful they dont take a extra one home!


----------



## kbaker09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Awww... thank you all for your advice. It's really helpful! I am going to do the following: 

1. Leave the carrier around now so they get used to it (with a blankie or something to sleep on inside)

2. Introduce treats INSIDE the carrier. They love that cat milk! 

3. Try and get a bigger/front loading carrier.

4. Get them used to the carrier by making regular trips to the vets. 

5. Having the baby and getting a little tough with them. They've got me spinning round their little paws. 

Once again... thanks a lot everyone.  x


----------



## Vic81 (Jan 27, 2009)

Put the carrier the other side of the cat flap, that way when she runs out through it she'll end up in the carrier lol


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If you want a good top opening (and side opening) carrier then I can recommend these Buy Marchioro Clipper Tonga 3 Cat Carriers I have 4 of them, the oldest ones are coming up for 8/9 yrs old and look the same as when I first bought them. You can also buy casters to fit on the bottom, so you can wheel the carrier along - ideal for more than one cat or those who are built more for comfort than for speed


----------



## kbaker09 (Mar 25, 2009)

Saikou said:


> If you want a good top opening (and side opening) carrier then I can recommend these Buy Marchioro Clipper Tonga 3 Cat Carriers I have 4 of them, the oldest ones are coming up for 8/9 yrs old and look the same as when I first bought them. You can also buy casters to fit on the bottom, so you can wheel the carrier along - ideal for more than one cat or those who are built more for comfort than for speed


Oooo.. thank you for that. I've had a look - they seem great!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I was going to recommend this one too - it is great, plus you can collapse it if you want and the cover is washable in the machine.

T-Camp Deluxe Pet Carrier 50 cm: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## Aslimchef (Mar 20, 2009)

Top loader one does look good, we are new to cats...last night i just made him jump into the car and then carried him into vets. Felt so daft  Ordered one off ebay cheers


----------

